
How to Program an NES game in C - janvdberg
https://nesdoug.wordpress.com/
======
dpflan
If you're interested in programming Gameboy Advance games:

While in college, one intro course on lower-level computer programming had a
few projects for programming for a Gameboy Advance emulator. This site was
heavily used for reference and guidance:
[http://www.coranac.com/tonc/text/toc.htm](http://www.coranac.com/tonc/text/toc.htm)

Also, here are some materials (from the course) and even examples of created
projects:

_

 _Related Course Materials_

1\. Main Reference:
[http://www.coranac.com/tonc/text/toc.htm](http://www.coranac.com/tonc/text/toc.htm)

2\. GBA Installation: [https://github.com/nuppan/Georgia-
Tech/tree/master/2nd%20Yea...](https://github.com/nuppan/Georgia-
Tech/tree/master/2nd%20Year/CS%202110/Linux%20Assignments/CS2110/GBA%20Installation)

2\. Another site:
[http://www.loirak.com/gameboy/gbatutor.php](http://www.loirak.com/gameboy/gbatutor.php)

_

 _Projects_

1\. "Duckhunt" \- [https://github.com/jabelman/duck_hunt-
gba](https://github.com/jabelman/duck_hunt-gba)

2\. "Pacman" \- [https://github.com/zjhzyyk/gba-
pacman](https://github.com/zjhzyyk/gba-pacman)

3\. Video of "The Snuggler" \-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxnEY3RRPp4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxnEY3RRPp4)

4\. Video of "Samurai Jack" \-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgIeKCxAfSk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgIeKCxAfSk)

------
sdegutis
Is it possible to somehow "copy" an NES game that you've compiled onto a real
NES cartridge so that it can be played on a real NES? That could make this an
incredibly fun hobby. Especially as a parent of kids who actually enjoy NES
and SNES games.

~~~
edlinfan
The simplest way to deploy your homebrew ROMs to a real NES is to use
something called a "flash cartridge"[1]. This is equivalent to a real NES
cartridge except it is backed by rewritable flash memory instead of a
permanent ROM. It contains all of the necessary glue logic[2] so the console
can't tell the difference. You can rewrite the flash if you connect the cart
to your computer via USB.

The magical thing to google if you want to do your own research is "NES flash
cart".

The "EverDrive" that aji suggests is, indeed, an example of a flash cart. It
may or may not be the best one for the NES - I honestly don't know, all of my
experience is with the GameBoy.

dpflan's approach of erasing and reprogramming a REAL NES cart is also
possible, if you enjoy pain and suffering in the name of being lavishly
historically accurate. (I know I do sometimes.)

    
    
      [1] https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_cartridge
      [2] https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_management_controller

